# HELP :( ...scared



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

So I have this red Lilly bulb in my Bettas tank and I went to go look for Jumper in his tank and I about died... I'm terrified of bugs and there is this giant shiny gold bug latched onto this bulb... Where did it come from? I'm only 20 and I have a very clean home. We clean all the time but idk how a bug just randomly finds this. And honestly this is the most disturbing bug I have ever seen. It's so shiny (the picture doesn't it do it justice...) has anyone ever had this happen to them??


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I have never had this happen... Does your tank have a lid? Are the bug's eyes red?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Is that a moth? Kind of looks like it but the pic. is a little blurry.

If it is, they're attracted to the light.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ive never had this happen to me but then again ive never bought bulbs. 
He could have been transported on the bulb or something else, and was growing and was at the time to small for you to see.

My guess is that its some sort of larvae, or it is a water bug.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Romad said:


> Is that a moth? Kind of looks like it but the pic. is a little blurry.
> 
> If it is, they're attracted to the light.


It does look like a moth lol, but wouldn't it be trying to get out of the water instead of holding itself under?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sabina88 said:


> It does look like a moth lol, but wouldn't it be trying to get out of the water instead of holding itself under?


I've never asked a moth if they could hang out under water ;-)


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 4, 2014)

Id say thats a moth. It probably landed in the water and grabbed the bulb. Just fish the bulb out, and put him outside.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lol I wonder if they do 
Just looked it up, apperently one type of moth in Hawaii can ....


----------



## Pocketmew (Mar 25, 2014)

....I think it's cute. I would have caught it and kept it haha. That's so cool that he is shiny. I know water bugs have metallic shells but I'm not sure if any species fly...plus I agree that dude looks like a moth. He looks so happy on your plant omnomnom


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

It could also be a exoskeleton


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

My mom said it was a moth!  all is well sorry for my little freak out haha she said she didn't know how it survived but dad took it outside lol


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Really? That's weird, well at least it was only a moth


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Really? That's weird, well at least it was only a moth


Thanks Sabina!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your welcome 

lol I think that moth thought it was a fish


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Kill it with fire! Ahha
I dont know what that is but please isolate it from your tank.


----------

